# Stellplatz in Ulm



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

Has anybody any experiences of the stellplatz in Ulm. I aim to stay there for one night in September (mid week) and curious to know what to expect.

Tony


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

We stayed at the stellplatz in Ulm for a few days last september. Its quite good its basically the park and ride car park, next to a large park it has facilities, its close enough to walk into the town along the river bank (danube) and its free and they were completeing a link of the S-Bahn while we were there so hope fully up and running by now.

Its on the East side of the town next to the park, you will pick up the signs.

Ulm incidentally is home to the worlds highest church tower - not for the nervous. 

Hope you have a great time, all the stellplatze we stayed on were very good - germans again-sigh


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

tviall said:


> Has anybody any experiences of the stellplatz in Ulm. I aim to stay there for one night in September (mid week) and curious to know what to expect.
> 
> Tony


Hi

We stayed there a couple of weeks ago. There is a resturant near by and a supermarket.

If you are using a satnav, use it until you start to see the MH signs and then follow them. Ours tried to take us down a road that was only for trams 8O 8O

Ulm is an Umwelt zone, though i did notice that only the German vans had the Umwelt stickers. The Dutch, French, Swiss, Italian and English  didn't

Doug


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

We stayed there last October. Agree with all that has been said. We climbed the tower - tallest in Christendom - nearest to God I'll ever get!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Good point from Doug (Carper), Ulm became an umweltzone on 1 Jan this year. A few links that might help if you weren't aware of the scheme...

>Ulm website (google translated)<

>Umweltzone FAQ's<

Pete


----------



## ozwhit (Feb 29, 2008)

hi everyone we always stop at The hotel SELIGWEILER just of the the a8 ulm junction 62 its a massive services and motorhomes can stay for free for one night ,theres showers and toilets there in the hotel a couple of euros for two showers in the lobby, and a very reasonable resturant , makes a great stop when we travel down to austria , have stayed there 5 times now , motorhomes are just round the back of the hotel youll see them when you go over the motorway . regards gary


----------

